# bobcat pelt price



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

I heard this year bobcat pelts our going for $500-$1000 a pelt depending on who your selling to and where and of course quality. Is there any truth to this or is this just rumor right now? i'm in the nw


----------



## sage (Nov 10, 2007)

You are going to see a major down ward price range on select cats over the midwest, southeast, northeast type cats.
I almost look for the select westerns to be down on price a little, due to the fact of no line of credit for fur buyers to get if they are having to use their own money. If a fur buyer is buying for someone else or already has firm orders from honest dealers who really knows?
The markets won't establish until jan if at all. It is going to be a tough season on selling for anything if there isn't any money to be had.


----------

